# EIT- CT Board



## civilian (Dec 7, 2010)

When will the results be out for Oct 2010 - Connneticut ?


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 7, 2010)

December 28th...


----------



## CbusPaul (Dec 7, 2010)

January 3


----------



## XOXOXO (Dec 7, 2010)

civilian said:


> When will the results be out for Oct 2010 - Connneticut ?


Dec. 18th.


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 22, 2010)

POed Mommy said:


> civilian said:
> 
> 
> > When will the results be out for Oct 2010 - Connneticut ?
> ...


So, is the result in CT already out?


----------



## XOXOXO (Dec 22, 2010)

marsuconn said:


> POed Mommy said:
> 
> 
> > civilian said:
> ...


Nope. Nothing yet.


----------



## civilian (Dec 24, 2010)

Anyone got it yet from CT


----------



## Southernburn (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone hear any updates on CT release dates??


----------



## civilian (Dec 30, 2010)

I got mine this morning via email from NCEES - passed


----------

